# Any streaming gamers out there?



## VILEPLUME (Oct 9, 2013)

I started streaming some games and taking bong rips on camera. If anyone wants to watch me play you can find me at this link.


http://www.twitch.tv/theenemygateisdown


Come say hello and if you like the stream feel free to follow 


Edit: I stopped growing for awhile so I don't mind if people see me.


----------



## sunni (Oct 10, 2013)

i normally stream havent in a while though


----------



## GKID69 (Oct 10, 2013)

lol i dont have a camera so all they would see is me murking ppl


----------



## sunni (Oct 10, 2013)

not everyone uses a camera


----------

